# Fiat 'Comfortmatic' Disappearing Trick



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have the new Fiat Comfortmatic auto gearbox in our Frankia, or we thought we had, but Fiat are denying it's existence!

Our vehicle was delivered with no mention of the auto box in the handbook and I recently asked Fiat to supply the correct handbook for the chassis. Fiat Customer Service have replied, twice verbally and once in writing, that they no nothing of a Comfortmatic auto gearbox for my X250 chassis and that it is a 'Selespeed' auto box that I have. I am rather gob-smacked at this news and wonder how they managed to change my gearbox without me knowing. It certainly looks like a Comfortmatic, drives like a Comfortmatic, and by golly it is a ............., or is it? I should make clear that Fiat have the correct registration and chassis numbers for my vehicle so the confusion cannot lie there.

I know that Fiat are more often than not in denial regarding their product faults but they must be getting really jumpy to deny that one of their products actually existed. I have always known the new 3.0L auto box as a Comfortmatic, as have every article written on the subject that I have read.

So what's going on? Have Fiat changed the name, which still would not explain them not knowing of the original name, or what?

Any suggestions gratefully received, I know that you will have some!

Ron


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

My one has got a Comfortmatic Auto Box and I have got a handbook for it supplied by Fiat Customer Services ,If you want a copy pm me your email address and I will send It to you.

Les


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Refer them to their own website.



> Comfort-Matic (Semi Automatic Transmission)	£ 1,155.00


http://www.fiatprofessional.co.uk/c...BV_EngineID=ccccadeidhkehdlcefecejgdfkhdfjl.0


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Les - Thanks for your offer. Fiat have ordered a new handbook for me and I am looking forward to what it might contain. If it's not for the Comfortmatic I will be glad to take up your offer.

Stanner - What can I say? You know it, I know it, it's only Fiat Customer Services who dont know it.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Problem solved. On picking up the Comfortmatic/Selespeed gearbox supplement from a Fiat main dealers parts department I was informed that: The gearbox is called a Comfortmatic in all printed material (including the supplement) but on the computer systems it is shown as a Selespeed! 8O Obviously Fiat know what they are doing???, pity they don't advise their Customer Service Department.


----------

